# my radiator fan fuse keeps blowing



## WILDFIREBLAZING (Apr 27, 2004)

i checked all da wires that has to do with the radiator but there r no leaks am i missing something i cant afford to lose a engine to over heating. any others with or have had the same problem how was is fixed

1994 nissan sentra xe 2dr
5 speed manual transmission
1.6


----------



## fos160se (Oct 23, 2002)

Check if the fan is still turning by hand, maybe its hopefully only a bearing that is causing the fan not to turn.


----------

